# Quick drying?



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anyone found a good way to dry wood quickly?

I've heard of microwave drying? Has anyone used that?
What about denatured alcohol soaks?


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 17, 2013)

I have done both what are you trying to dry? they both have pros & cons


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 17, 2013)

I wanna cut up wood and dry it to turn for game calls. 1.5" square by 4"

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry I'm not sure what that is.
Which of DNA and microwave drying is best?


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 17, 2013)

Of the 2 to do game call blanks. I would do microwave. The DNA is still goning to take some time / weeks in my thinking

There is the oven/ toster oven also but you would have to go at it real slow.

Or as Joe said the food dehydrator

DNA is just going to speed the air drying up


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 18, 2013)

thanks, i think i'm gonna use the microwave oven tactic..

is there any way to prevent the wood from making the microwave smell bad???


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2013)

Outdoormarsh said:


> is there any way to prevent the wood from making the microwave smell bad???



Pop a bag of popcorn while you're drying it. 

:eat:

I don't think there is a way to neutralize the smell, you need your own microwave in your shop because if you use moma's for it you gonna be in deep scata.


----------



## healeydays (Mar 18, 2013)

Goodwill store will sell you one cheap...


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 18, 2013)

theres micros on craigslist for $20 or less.... heck you can buy small new ones for $60....


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 18, 2013)

Well who doesn't love wood-flavored popcorn?!

I think I'll check goodwill or Craigslist, thanks guys!

And just to summarize.... Ill put it in for a minute on high, take out, dry off, let cool, and repeat until weight doesn't change?


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 18, 2013)

I even like to start with a few short zaps 30 sec a few times an then 45 sec 

But thats me may be overkill.




Dave


----------



## Patrude (Mar 19, 2013)

Outdoormarsh said:


> Has anyone found a good way to dry wood quickly?
> 
> I've heard of microwave drying? Has anyone used that?
> What about denatured alcohol soaks?



The microwave will work but as already suggested don't rush it. short intervals a minute or less, cool between sessions and check the wood often. If ya cook it too much you'll end up with wood that's hard to chew:rotflmao3::rotflmao3: oh ya, if ya want to avoid heaps of trouble, get ur own used microwave :dash2::dash2: that was "politely" suggested to me after running some rather pungent pen blanks in our built in in the kitchen. :rotflmao3:


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 19, 2013)

Patrude said:


> Outdoormarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone found a good way to dry wood quickly?
> ...



HAHA! :rotflmao3:

Well I guess I'll get a different microwave to avoid any "polite suggestions" my way. And Don't you just hate nuking an awesome plate of wood and turning it to plastic?! would hate to do the same to my wood! or, catch my wood on fire... I love my wood


----------

